# Downrigger rods and dipsy rods



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a couple old down rigger rods. I might get a few more. Let me set the scenario. I want to run 2 downriggers and stack them. The run a dipsy out each side of the boat. Question is.... What is the difference between the 2 types of rods? Also would my set up be fine?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Downrigger rods are usually 7-8' with a medium power and dipsy's are usually at least 9'. Instead of stacking the downrigger with 2 rods I would run either a fixed or free slider off the main line and put the money into something else, but that's just me. You'd be better off with a copper or lead core setup run off boards. A full core and 200-300 foot of copper would be a good place to get started. Are your dipsy's braid or wire?


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I don't have dipsy rods yet I hope to get them in a few weeks. I do how ever have a wife that limits my spending. So I kinda need to do it on the cheap.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Right, so just as someone said, use a free slider setup with your riggers. Set your rod to the desired depth. Take a 6' leader with snap swivels on each end. Put a spoon of your choice on one end, snap the other end on your first rods main line. Toss the spoon in the water, it will follow the bow (blowback) to a point around mid depth of the main line lure. When a fish hits the slider, it will slide down to your other snap swivel, fish on. Diver rods can be any length from 7' to 11'. The length doesn't have to be any longer than needed to clear your out and down riggers. If you have 3' booms, a 7' rod will be more than long enough. Diver rods will normally have more spine (stiffness) and faster actions vs. a downrigger rod.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is a good post to the free slider all it is is a swivel on a 6 foot leader and a down rigger double pad and a swivel clip on the down rigger pad clips. here is the basics of it ho i did it is the double pad clips have a snap o none end and you snap it on the cable at half the depth of were your putting your line at. and clip the snap on the rigger cable and one pad to stop it from sliding down then then clip the other pad to the line and snap the swivel above the second clip pad one this pops it slides down to the down rigger ball clip and you got to act fast be fore you lose the fish by grabbing rod reeling fast as can be and popping that second clip and still reeling to catch up to the other spoon on the down rigger ball. any ways here is that link to a brief description of the slider rig even thought mine is different it shows how it works. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=298957

then i would go with a braid dipsey rods with 50 pound fire line power pro or even that sufix 832 line and diver and maybe some lead core rods or even copper rods it cheaper to run slider in stead of rods juts remember your only aloud 6 lures per person. on all rods and three rods total so if your using three rods that two lure per rod... if you need more help keep asking questions...


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

These days downriggers seem to be the least productive. I've reduced to just one. If you have them and are going to use them, I suggest you consider running single lines off the downriggers and run a copper or leadcore line in addition to your dipsys.

A nice simple set up could look like this (left to right):

Leadcore on a inline planer board outside, then a dipsy set on 3, then a down rigger line, then a dipsy straight back set on 0, then a dipsy set on 3, then a copper on an inline planer board board outside. This creates a good variety and good coverage.

You will find some days where the long lines (leadcore & copper) produce (they are the most productive these days), then days when the dipsys are hot (they're almost always good for a fish or two), and the downriggers are great at getting to very specific depths.

Leadcore, planer boards, & dipsys are cheap. Copper obviously a little more money, and downrigger weights crazy pricey these days.

Hopes this helps, and good luck fishing!


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input..... Sounds like I just need to get out there and do what I can. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

aquanator said:


> These days downriggers seem to be the least productive. I've reduced to just one. If you have them and are going to use them, I suggest you consider running single lines off the downriggers and run a copper or leadcore line in addition to your dipsys.
> 
> A nice simple set up could look like this (left to right):
> 
> ...







whats the crazy prices for rigger weight these day and what sizes do most use? i can get a mold for 8 -10 -12-14 pound fined and a few other style rigger molds. lead is cheap the molds run about 45 -80 dollars per mold i think on e bay the most i paid for lead was $25 for 30 pounds of lead. which will make three rigger balls @10 pounds or two @14 and 12 pounds. etc see link for down rigger molds.


http://www.lilmacmolds.com/A-Series_Molds.html 


they also make commercial molds and finned rigger ball molds @link. search them out lol's... my pot can handle them it is a 20 pound pot lee magnum smelter. any ways let me know maybe i will buy a mold lol's and sell some rigger balls?


----------



## rstafford (Jun 20, 2014)

Dipsey rods should be longer and beefier than downrigger rods. The best ones that I like are the Shimano 8 1/2' roller guide rods. I also use 40lb. test Power Pro line on them. Never had a problem with this set up and they were used everyday on the charter.


----------

